# Bucks @ 76ers: Game 36



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Bucks had a tough home loss last night in a back-and-forth game against the Suns. The second half of a back-to-back is never easy, but the Bucks are taking on the 5-28 76ers tonight. Then again, this Sixers team did just knock of the Cavaliers. If the Bucks play up to their capabilities, this should be an easy win, but so far this month they've struggled. In December, Milwaukee shot a league-leading 48.6%, but through the first 3 games of this month, they've only hit 43.3% from the field. This may be the perfect game to turn things back around.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Projected starting lineup has Johnny O'Bryant III starting at PF. Why is Henson not starting right now?


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bubbles said:


> Projected starting lineup has Johnny O'Bryant III starting at PF. Why is Henson not starting right now?


Because Kidd...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Kreutz35 said:


> Because Kidd...



How can he possibly think that OB3 is better than Henson?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bubbles said:


> How can he possibly think that OB3 is better than Henson?


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Good start for Milwaukee as they lead 27-11 after 1.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Barring a total collapse in the fourth quarter, Bucks should have this.


----------

